# Make Hash With Male Plants??



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

is this possible? because if my plant turns out to be a male id like to do that rather than just throw away the plant that iv been upkeeping spending money on and stairing at every day.


----------



## Draston (Apr 27, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> is this possible? because if my plant turns out to be a male id like to do that rather than just throw away the plant that iv been upkeeping spending money on and stairing at every day.


 
yes its possible. Thats what everyone does with their males once they get the bad news they arn't female...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

how much would you say i could get off a 2 foot tall male plant(if it turns out male)


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2007)

"if" is right , i mean dont go messin it around till you know its male , you should clone it to speed up the process of the sex.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 28, 2007)

this morrning i discovered 3rd or 4th node down a set of 2 white hairs on either side of the stem verrrrrryy small allmost couldent focus but its like 2 white or clear hairs on both sides


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2007)

uh a sign of female or newer leafs comin through i guess lol


----------



## Fretless (Apr 30, 2007)

Never mind the bollocks, here's the sex pistils.


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2007)

lol , that plant is in flowering right cause it certainly looks ready


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 7, 2007)

o yeh it turned out to be a ho so im happy


----------



## rastafarian-four-twenty (May 1, 2008)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> how much would you say i could get off a 2 foot tall male plant(if it turns out male)
> 
> yes its male


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2008)

lol false posting i see going on & a year later hahahahahahaha


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2008)

Yep ... old thread   IMHO, the male plant is good for making rope, and that's about it. I wouldn't waste my time "trying" to get anything out of it.

Every heard the expression of "getting blood from a turnip" ?


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2008)

rope?? lol i wouldnt like to be held off that rope ... haha whats rope


----------



## liermam (May 2, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> rope?? lol i wouldnt like to be held off that rope ... haha whats rope



Hemp is the strongest fiber on planet earth. Hemp comes from cannabis plants.


----------

